# ICS(Miui, CM9, AOKP, or Gummy)



## jagrave

I don't think this has been asked yet, but if it has, my apologies.

Out of those, which is recommended for stability, battery life, and speed?
I know that they share some of the same bugs and all have a certain level of customization, but I think I read that AOKP has the most customizations. So, all around, which is the most recommended?

Thanks for the help and info.


----------



## albinoman109

My AOKP build for sure. The battery life is amazing.


----------



## jagrave

albinoman109 said:


> My AOKP build for sure. The battery life is amazing.


AOKP-DX-KANG Beta2-482012.zip is that the one you're talking about? it's the one that has some extras.


----------



## albinoman109

jagrave said:


> AOKP-DX-KANG Beta2-482012.zip is that the one you're talking about? it's the one that has some extras.


Thats a test build. I would suggest the build in the op.


----------



## bmt11

MIUI roms usuaully have considerably better battery life but with the new V4(ICS one) it's probably still too early to say that conclusively.

MIUI and Gummy for the droid x are on official release schedules now so that can go either way for stability, normally it would be good but if something is added to the pipeline that doesn't play along nicely with out particular phone it could cause issues. But they will get updates more often either way which is good if you're a "crack flasher".

AOKP easily has the most customizations(other than UI from MIUI) but it's also the youngest in the development for the X.

CM9...well I've been bored with cyanogenmod roms for awhile so I can't really give an unbiased report.

Speed has been pretty much consistent across all that I have tried.

I'd personally recommend gummy for the stock look or MIUI if you get bored of that, I run the latter as my phone rom and the former in a slot as my main one.


----------



## innesness

I've flashed every Droid X ICS ROM on this site, haha - and I'd definitely recommend at least flashing Gummy 1.0 to try it on. The speed, stability & features on this baby are amazing, not to mention the awesome team constantly pumping out fixes/updates.

If you're looking more for customization & battery life specifically I'd recommend AOKP since it edges Gummy out, but_ very _slightly from my experience.


----------



## Goose306

bmt11 said:


> MIUI roms usuaully have considerably better battery life but with the new V4(ICS one) it's probably still too early to say that conclusively.
> 
> MIUI and Gummy for the droid x are on official release schedules now so that can go either way for stability, normally it would be good but if something is added to the pipeline that doesn't play along nicely with out particular phone it could cause issues. But they will get updates more often either way which is good if you're a "crack flasher".
> 
> AOKP easily has the most customizations(other than UI from MIUI) but it's also the youngest in the development for the X.
> 
> CM9...well I've been bored with cyanogenmod roms for awhile so I can't really give an unbiased report.
> 
> Speed has been pretty much consistent across all that I have tried.
> 
> I'd personally recommend gummy for the stock look or MIUI if you get bored of that, I run the latter as my phone rom and the former in a slot as my main one.


I'd agree most with BMT here. For speed and stability I'd say either Gummy, CM9, or MIUI are going to be the most reliable at this point.

Personal opinion, I also agree I have gotten tired of CM a bit myself as well. I still do like some YACK goodness if I go back to GB (that and DefX have become my fallbacks when I just need everything to *work*) but I feel CM9 lacks in features what the rest bring to the table. This is in no way a slight to the dev's (heck most of the dev's who brought CM9 up and coming are doing other ICS work now) and I know without CM9 first we probably wouldn't have ICS on the X yet, but I just feel its more of the plain jane of the options available now.

Personally for either of those three, I saw the best reliability and battery life on Gummy, hands-down. When on Gummy running Boostedassv2 and underclocked to 800 it was still plenty snappy and I was getting around 48+ hours battery life. Battery life is the most subjective subject in the world when it comes to ROM flashing, so obviously YMMV, but after putting all of them through their paces I can comfortably say for me Gummy was the best for that.

Finally, that being said AOKP is by far and away the most customizable. As Angel said, the better question to ask is what can't you customize rather than what can you customize, because the list is shorter. There is two different builds, B28 which is Albino's and B31 which is Angel's; Angel's is also getting updated whenever there is a new build out whereas Albino's is just staying built on B28 as-is now. I've been running Angel's B31 build and while I can't say battery life is the same as Gummy I'm also running 36+ hours on it now that the caches have settled in. The only thing that is really "broken" compared to other ICS is the home key which can be fixed pretty easily. Now that I've been running AOKP and getting used to it, I'm falling in love with it pretty heavily. Just everything that can be done, got my weather in my drop-down, got a landscape lockscreen (I'm almost always in landscape so that makes it much easier for me, and its the last thing I needed in landscape). I dunno. Just everything is there and customizable the way I want it. Sure, I could always want *more* but its AOKP, so it'll probably be coming sometime down the pipe...


----------



## rudyy

I've been on a number of ICS ROMs since Christmas, and my dx seems happiest on AOKP. FWIW.


----------



## Ardon

I prefer Gummy and Angel's Aokp builds. Cant really decide on which one i want to stay on so im constantly switching lol

Sent from my Droid X


----------



## woohoo033

I keep hearing people say battery life is great on AOKP and Gummy. Does this mean that they are similar? I don't have an extra phone to play around with and I can't have much downtime with mine, so I would like to pick one that I will be using for awhile.

Gummy 1.0 just came out and soon Thangel's B32 of AOKP will be out.


----------



## bobAbooey

I am on albinoman's aokp. Nothing can touch the customization of aokp. Miui maybe but that's more themes and what not.

Battery life is extremely subjective and almost pointless to compare but these are my current stats, 3hr 40min of screen time.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## just4sc

My problem with the ICS ROMs is the lag. I noticed it most on the browsers. Doesn't matter which one. I've tried all the tweaks (reduce multitouch to two points, run plugins ondemand, switched governors, and what not) and nothing worked for my X. Battery life was all over the place. I can get a little as five hours and as much as 18 hours (never had much luck with battery life - not even on GB ROMs) so I'm back to GB. I may just try Gummy 1.0 and Angel's B32 just to see if it works okay on my X but I've spent so much time already........


----------



## zEnethSTORM

Whenever I run gummy rom the android os/system is ~20% but on AOKP its always less than 5%. Battery life is better on AOKP, but nothing to dramatic.

Currently running AOKP. Gonna test out MIUI v4 soon.


----------



## Goose306

zEnethSTORM said:


> Whenever I run gummy rom the android os/system is ~20% but on AOKP its always less than 5%. Battery life is better on AOKP, but nothing to dramatic.
> 
> Currently running AOKP. Gonna test out MIUI v4 soon.


Were you on Gummy .9? Before they updated to 4.0.4? That was a bug that was squashed Android system wide on ICS with the update to 4.0.4 FWIW. All ICS ROMs up to that point reported a high Android OS.


----------



## nodixe

I been in the mountains for awhile with no service so been outa touch but I see all kindsa new developments for the X so I'm excited to start flashing but I need some clarification about whether the ics roms work with boot manager (phone or slot) without long term problems I read about before? Thanks for your help...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWikiEdit: How lazy of me I just found the thread that answered my questions...thanks


----------



## bmt11

nodixe said:


> I been in the mountains for awhile with no service so been outa touch but I see all kindsa new developments for the X so I'm excited to start flashing but I need some clarification about whether the ics roms work with boot manager (phone or slot) without long term problems I read about before? Thanks for your help...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWikiEdit: How lazy of me I just found the thread that answered my questions...thanks


I'm not sure what time frame "long term" is but I've been running them in slots for awhile now and recently put one as my phone rom as well with no troubles.


----------



## zEnethSTORM

Goose306 said:


> Were you on Gummy .9? Before they updated to 4.0.4? That was a bug that was squashed Android system wide on ICS with the update to 4.0.4 FWIW. All ICS ROMs up to that point reported a high Android OS.


hmm just tried Gummy 1.0.2 and I still have ~20 % for android system. Flashed AOKP and android system is ~10%. hmm must me that my phone like aokp more =)

oh and aokp is cool cuz it has the volume button control to change songs. Pretty cool you can change songs in your pocket. Gummy doesn't have this yet =(


----------



## Jihoonie

I prefer Gummy to the others when it comes to usability. The customization options are very similar, obviously with the exception of MIUI, which I grew to love too.

I personally don't like the notification toggle setup on AOKP or CM9. It's better on Gummy and MIUI.

I'm currently back on MIUI.us DefX 4.5 due mainly to the BT not working on ICS builds. I also loved the Liberty ROMs, which is why I probably prefer Gummy, as the primary devs are the same.

also, battery life is pretty subjective as others have said. There are several battery drainers that are set to be on by default, such as GPS. Just make sure those are turned off. On the subject of battery, the one thing that I do love is that the MIUI build has the option of killing all running apps by long-pressing the home button. This option is missing on the other ROMs.


----------



## Goose306

Jihoonie said:


> I prefer Gummy to the others when it comes to usability. The customization options are very similar, obviously with the exception of MIUI, which I grew to love too.
> 
> I personally don't like the notification toggle setup on AOKP or CM9. It's better on Gummy and MIUI.
> 
> I'm currently back on MIUI.us DefX 4.5 due mainly to the BT not working on ICS builds. I also loved the Liberty ROMs, which is why I probably prefer Gummy, as the primary devs are the same.
> 
> also, battery life is pretty subjective as others have said. There are several battery drainers that are set to be on by default, such as GPS. Just make sure those are turned off. On the subject of battery, the one thing that I do love is that the MIUI build has the option of killing all running apps by long-pressing the home button. This option is missing on the other ROMs.


You can kill the most recent app on AOKP its a setting (I believe long pressing the back button)

You can also do it in the recent apps scroll. Mind you though killing apps results in worse battery life most of the time. The only time you should be killing an app is if its poorly coded and not releasing the CPU.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


----------



## jagrave

Thanks for all the input. I tried the latest gummy for a few days and had enough battery to make it through my 14 hours a day away from a charger. Especially since I was turning 3G off when I wasn't on my breaks. I decided to give Vortex a try, and at the end of the day I had 16 some odd hours and still had about 50ish percent battery left with 1 hr 40 min screen on. Crazy. lol. its so hard to choose between ICS and GB. I love ICS, but I also like having everything working like in GB. So i guess I'll be playing around a lot, and checking back everyday for updates. Thanks again.


----------



## Goose306

This is from yesterday. More realistic usage, just over two hours of screen time.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


----------



## trsh

Goose306 said:


> This is from yesterday. More realistic usage, just over two hours of screen time.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


Good lord, how are you getting such incredible battery life? I'm running the newest Gummy and my battery can go about 10 hours tops.  I finally realized that wifi was keeping my phone from deep sleeping. Once I switched off wifi to let it sleep I'm getting 9 or 10 hours - before that I was getting around 7 hours. Are you turning off 3G when not in use? Any other tweaks? I'm using BoostedASS and have some underclocking profiles set up in SetCPU. It could be that my battery is just getting too old.


----------



## zEnethSTORM

Does boostedass even work? i should test it out.


----------



## Goose306

I am doing very little atm. I am underclocked to 800. No special govs, no undervolting beyond that, etc. If I tightened it up like I usually do I"m sure I could see better, but have just been too busy, I also have a BH6X battery, which I can't recommend highly enough if one wants to extend out their life. They can be gotten for >$15, read battery percentages correctly (unlike the GG) and also isn't too obtuse (again unlike the GG) it looks almost stock. The phone definitely feels heavier but I like that it feels mure sturdy, and its on the order of like 1-2 millimeters thicker, which I am more than happy to live with. I get about 1.5x what I would get on stock with the BH6X.

So, that being said, if I'm at 64% after nearly 17 hours and around 2 hours of screen time, I would expect to be probably 40-50% if I was on a stock BH5X battery. Note how on the bars below the battery the awake synchronizes almost perfectly to the screen on bars (the only exception being when I was browsing and forgot to kill a long-loading webpage at the beginning) I don't have any rogue apps. I've went through and weeded out everything which performed poorly and its either kicked off my phone or its frozen. When I am at home and using my phone, I'm on WIFI. At all other times, I'm on 3G. At night or if its for extended periods I disconnect the WIFI and leave 3G. I find I get better battery life doing that. I don't use auto-brightness, I just use the slider in the drop-down. I'm not disabling 3G either when screen is off or toggling it (AOKP doesn't have a toggle anywho AFAIK, you can set a power saver profile to auto-manage 3G with screen on/off, haven't bothered myself though).

Generally, if I was using Boostedassv2, undervolting, and toggling 3G when not in use it will increase it anywhere from 10-25% further, depending on my usage that day. Toggling 3G I have found can burn up battery faster if you are constantly toggling it. Its more of a long-term thing, so like when I'm at work and not on my phone I like to toggle it off because I know I only need to kick it on every 2-3 hours at most, whereas I find if its every 20-30 minutes my battery goes faster, and its best just to leave it on and not micro-manage too much. Undervolting doesn't help as much as underclocking does, but a bit here and there can throw a few percentage points on the board. Boostedassv2 usually helps, I just haven't been arsed put it all together for AOKP (I prefer to do it myself rather than a flashable .zip if I can... I like to know what I'm doing to my phone, so when I break it I can undo it







).

As with any battery thing, YMMV. The biggest thing honestly for almost everyone though is just get your apps under control. If I can push out what would be equivalent to around 50% with 2 hours of screen time and almost 17 hours uptime, so can you. I offload everything I don't need for that ROM install, so some of my nandroids have more apps, some have less. As of right now according my phone I have 29 actual "downloaded" apps, and 3 different "downloaded" widgets/apps. Realistically, I could probably uninstall HBO GO, being as it doesn't work on ICS, Screencast because I don't have a use for it right now, Spark 360 and Spare Parts + for the same reasons. I have about 6 games, my browser, texting, some system utility tools (Titanium, Root Explorer, Terminal, Ninjamorph, Ad Free) and some "Entertainment" - tapatalk, redbox, Poweramp, etc.) thats about all I need on my phone, honestly. I run pretty bare bones. I have enough games to keep me entertained between classes, tapatalk to keep myself abreast on whats going on here and at other places, Poweramp for between classes and riding my longboard to class... etc. The people that have hundreds of apps I just don't understand. They claim they need them all, but I would like to see them explain all their apps to me. If they need them all they can't have a life outside their phone.









Sorry, this post was way too long. But maybe it might be beneficial to you all in your search for better battery life.


----------



## iluvamk

Goose - What r your UV settings & vsels?


----------



## Goose306

iluvamk said:


> Goose - What r your UV settings & vsels?


On AOKP, nada. Besides turning top clock from 1,000 to 800. No UV settings (unless AOKP performance settings does that itself when you downclock, but I don't think so...)


----------



## iluvamk

Have bootmenu installed and running UV @ 50,40,30, & 20.


----------



## bignumber

Months late to the party, was thinking about trying out a new ROM and stumbled across this, which in turn made me decide to stay and probably never leave CM7 - why mess with perfection. I have a droid x overclocked to 1.2, all kinds of widgets - 3 full screen for Plume and Greader Pro, 2 HD widgets, 1 Gtasks, 1 music player, 1 podcast, multicons everywhere (multicon - great app, super light), 1 brightness, 1 gps. I use AdwEx, 7 screens, update apps daily (sometimes twice), news sources, email, laundry list of apps (maybe 200?), I get 2-3 days out of a charge. I don't use it for talk much & turn on wifi/3g/gps as needed, but I'm using a couple hrs of screen time each day, probably some maps, rss feeds, twitter, music, podcasts (1 hr commute each day), and coulpe days is standard for me on single charge, easy.

My suggesstions - use gemini app manager to see what is running, modifty auto start for apps you don't really need (ie don't let them run at all unless you say so). Screen filter - reduce screen brightness below usual ROM levels - I go with 92% as standard and disable soft key backlight (another stupid battery hog). Reduce reminders if possible - I finally dropped nudnik (calendar reminder app) because it was the the worst battery offender I had over everything else. Install battery mix if you want to see full list of apps running all the time (without using much battery), but it dosn't really help much - std battery use and gemini app manager is all you need. Just watch your apps, and turn off wifi/3g as needed, really just turning off the data connection is half the battle - I use widget locker for my lockscreen (5 more widgets just on my lockscreen with the widgetlocker app, in addition to the others) and have apps to turn on/off 3G & wifi (wifi on/off, data switch)- so they aren't widgets and with only 2 pushes - wake screen/hit button from lock screen, my connection is up and going quickly. Otherwise, deal with poor battery life since you want to use everything constantly.

With my setup, I still have typically 150mb of free RAM at any given moment, minus when using N7player recently, which uses 60 MB although it is a slick player.


----------



## griz.droidx

bobAbooey said:


> I am on albinoman's aokp. Nothing can touch the customization of aokp. Miui maybe but that's more themes and what not.
> 
> Battery life is extremely subjective and almost pointless to compare but these are my current stats, 3hr 40min of screen time.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


With that much screen on time, that is awesome.


----------



## griz.droidx

Edited for better coherence..

Well Hell, since I have ran muiltiple builds of multiple versions of these, I'll try to send some coherent advice this morning. (3 hours sleep on a weekend ain't that a bunch of guano?, and yes I actually put a hard over forty in again for the higher ups to get richer) On to the show.

I can't remember how the above life was attained [Edit just re-read it]. But when using AOKP or BlackICE (simply because I felt they might have some added customizations) I could have anywhere between 50-70% left at the end of the day.so that's about what I would get before the deep sleep tweaks added to CM7 by Pooka/Rev, and Miui by Wiz. Both of which are spectacular and I'd never dreamed they'd would have become so usable and sable. with those deep sleepers I have about 50-70% left at the end of the day. My point is that my problem lies in a weak signal most all the time. I also have the stock 1.5 year old BH5X. I can say that at least all the ones I've tried have given the approx. same life with varying uc/uv settings, basically [email protected] - [email protected] I've gotta run, and since it's early, I'd say make a nandroid of your favorite rom, or three and just start testing. I'ts all I get done. But imagine the dev's? Anyway Perhaps I can come back and make this more legible when I can fully type.

I prefer BlackICE or AOKP. AOKP first since it's the newer build ATM (not inc. the newer CM7 build). I've been reading super awesomething things about CM9 in the 600+page CM9 thread, I reckon the Jun 22 build is blowing the socks off of everyone's aunt(couldn't remember the reference to the Dice Joke).. But just test em man, let em settle for a bit. Don't install too much crap that update constantly, as the above have mentioned, and see how everything works.

To the guys with the awesome life. I see and counted the signal and awake bars. And they look superb. But I must ask. What is the point of having a smart phone, without having it wake up periodically to check social media, news, and whatever else floats your boat. Or is it that after waking those things activate and update? I'd like to know what you did during the on screen time? As well as your brightness levels? I use lowered levels like everyone else, but outside in the bright sun find myself having to sometimes manually set it to max to read the screen.

Anyway, sorry the above was practically unreadable and looked like a five year old wrote it before editing. And it may still look that way.


----------



## jsauder2

I have tried them all multiple times and while I continually go back to Wiz's MIUI, BlackICE is the only ICS ROM that I am always tempted to use again. if you like AOKP, I definitely suggest trying it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SC trailbuilder

Wizard 'so MIUI! For sure!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jsauder2

SC trailbuilder said:


> Wizard 'so MIUI! For sure!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


it's great for sure, but he's asking about ICS ROMs. Wiz's build is GB.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SC trailbuilder

jsauder2 said:


> it's great for sure, but he's asking about ICS ROMs. Wiz's build is GB.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


oooop's

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jsauder2

SC trailbuilder said:


> oooop's
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


haha, no worries dude. that ROM is always worth mentioning. it's pretty much flawless.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SC trailbuilder

jsauder2 said:


> haha, no worries dude. that ROM is always worth mentioning. it's pretty much flawless.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


ya it is, but for ICS my vote is for the the new :-D Liquid

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Agibby

SC trailbuilder said:


> ya it is, but for ICS my vote is for the the new :-D Liquid
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


If you're referring to Liquid Remix 3.2.1, it's still actually a GB ROM. Android version 2.3.7.

I like Gummy/AOKP/BlackICE for the ICS ROMS out there right now for the DX. And they're all pretty much built off of CM9. MIUI v4 has a pretty UI (as do all the MIUI ROMS) but so far, I've gotten less battery life on that ROM than on these others. If you're looking for battery life and like the MIUI interface, just go with Wiz's MIUI. Still GB but it gets far better battery life than MIUI v4 right now and none of the ICS ROMS are 100% fully functional as of yet for the DX.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

Agibby said:


> If you're referring to Liquid Remix 3.2.1, it's still actually a GB ROM. Android version 2.3.7.
> 
> I like Gummy/AOKP/BlackICE for the ICS ROMS out there right now for the DX. And they're all pretty much built off of CM9. MIUI v4 has a pretty UI (as do all the MIUI ROMS) but so far, I've gotten less battery life on that ROM than on these others. If you're looking for battery life and like the MIUI interface, just go with Wiz's MIUI. Still GB but it gets far better battery life than MIUI v4 right now and none of the ICS ROMS are 100% fully functional as of yet for the DX.


I didn't think you can get true ICS on the X.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

Agibby said:


> I didn't think you can get true ICS on the X.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


If by "true ics" you mean we dont have a 3.x.x kernel then no, otherwise we have true ics

As for "best" ics: try them all and find which you like best. They all appeal differently to different people.


----------



## Agibby

x13thangelx said:


> Only think built off cm9 is cm9. AOKP and Gummy are based off AOSP with a few things used from cm9. Blackice (i think) is based off AOKP.
> 
> If by "true ics" you mean we dont have a 3.x.x kernel then no, otherwise we have true ics
> 
> As for "best" ics: try them all and find which you like best. They all appeal differently to different people.


My bad. Seemed like a lot of the same people were working with CM9 and other ROMs. So I assumed... But we know what happens when we assume...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## elidog

Miui v.4 6.22 is awesome. Gets better everyweek. Great support and it works. What little that doesnt is being fixed and the releases are official miui us weekly's. Beans has done an awesome job.
Best thing anyone can do is take a rom for a drive for a week or so and see what fits. Its going to be "for each his/her own" thing.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

